# Photoshop Actions



## wildmaven (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a lot of you use some actions for your wedding/portrait post processing and I was wondering what you use? I searched through adobe's site and found a couple of free ones (I can't afford those expensive actions elsaspet uses) but they are all tooooooooooo over the top. I live in a rural town and the people here just aren't into all that hollywood plastic skin, LOL. Heck, I haven't seen an obvious fake breast since I left Las Vegas! Where was I....oh, yeah...actions. :lmao:


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 7, 2007)

google "the Russell Brown show" free useful actions & scripts there, you'll have to look for ones for your PS version though


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> google "the Russell Brown show" free useful actions & scripts there, you'll have to look for ones for your PS version though


 
LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!  :heart:


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2007)

Better yet, learn to use photoshop, and control the look of the image yourself.  The only actions I use are ones I've created to speed up my own methods.


----------



## Patricia Kay (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.atncentral.com/

Click on the above link, check out the new actions and then click on downloads and there are 150 free actions to choose from...

Mike Warren ,Danny Rapheals are brilliant and i have used some of the others too...also have actions for mats and frames...

There is a wonderful array of free actions and filters on the internet...just google!!!!

Kind regards Patricia.......


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> Better yet, learn to use photoshop, and control the look of the image yourself. The only actions I use are ones I've created to speed up my own methods.


 
But with actions, I can see the steps they've used and it helps me to learn more.  



Patricia Kay said:


> http://www.atncentral.com/
> 
> Click on the above link, check out the new actions and then click on downloads and there are 150 free actions to choose from...
> 
> ...


 
Wheee...thanks!  I tried Google, but I was hoping to find out what others here were using, that way I know the site is reliable.  I'm an interent chicken. :lmao:


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 8, 2007)

I have used the Russell Brown actions, well a couple of them, like the B/W conversion, but I always have to tweak it.  My other actions I created myself in PS.  The ones I use constatly.  It save TONS of time.


----------

